# 18x8.5 or 9.5? et25? et35? mkiv gli, helpp!



## maddyaug (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopefully picking up some cast Rotiform NUEs soon, but not sure what offset to get!

definitely want 18's..

They come in: 18x8.5 et35 or et45
and 18x9.5 et 25 or et35

any advice or photos of what any of the above look like on a mkiv jetta/gli?


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Depends..... Air or coilovers? Looking for 9.5" all around or staggared?

I'm on 9.5" et25 all around. H&R coilovers with helper spring removed up front. I had to run et25 up front to clear the coilover. I have about a 2mm clearance. If you want to run staggared go with et35 front and et35 rear.


----------

